# Bettas with Guppies?



## BettaGurl23 (Aug 13, 2010)

Can Bettas be placed in the same tank as Guppies? 

I mean, I know they are both Tropical Freshwater fish and I Know they both can eat freeze-dried stuff...But is their water temperature different?


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

They can be with guppies, I've seen them in aquariums at petco (our petco puts the bettas in with other fish to show they are community fish) and they have them in with guppies. As long as the guppies can school i think thats the big factor. If its just 1 guppy the betta may pick on it.


----------



## bettas4life (Aug 13, 2010)

i heard that guppies and bettas are okay together but if you put them together you should probably watch them because they both have long fins. also, sometimes guppies can be fin nippers


----------



## BettaGurl23 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks. My Dad told me I should get Guppies but I love Bettas too much too.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend it. There are many other tank mates that would be much more acceptable to be housed with bettas.

Guppies must be in a shoal which means you need at least 6 of them in a tank. The are also mid/top dwelling just like a betta which will lead to territorial disputes in which the betta or the guppy could get injured.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I recomend tetras over guppies and they exist at all levels of the tank, they are so much fun (not neons, they are boring imo lol) but I have 4 phantoms in my tank (1 male, 3 girls) and they are very fun and interactive with the betta mostly cause they are terrified of him.  Flame Tetras, or Von Rio tetras are also good, just don't get Black Skirts, "Serpai" cause they get HUGE even if it says 2", I saw a 4" one in the tank at petco. or anything from Petco that says "fin nipper" on it. (Rasboras and Platies are good too!) You have tons of options, your tank size is the limit.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I have Endler's Livebearers in my sorotity and they are a type of Guppy. The endler, though, has short bland fins, but the male has orange and black on him. I have a male and three females. But my tank is a 20 Long, so they have a lot of room.


----------

